# Smokeping TCPPING issue:

## Aikanaro

Hello All,

I am not sure how to fix it, but you might help me out a lot.

I want smokeping to check tcp and icmp package, but currently only icmp works.

Here is outcome of –debug(I will post it at the end of mail)

So when I run TCPPING same as in –debug I get this:

```

root@Server:/usr/bin# tcpping -C -x 5 www.google.com 80

www.google.com : - - - - -

```

```

Once I remove -C I get this:

root@Server:/usr/bin# tcpping -x 5 www.google.com 80

traceroute to www.google.com (74.125.141.106), 255 hops max, 60 byte packets

seq 0: tcp response from vl-in-f106.1e100.net (74.125.141.106) <syn,ack>  18.856 ms

traceroute to www.google.com (74.125.141.106), 255 hops max, 60 byte packets

seq 1: tcp response from vl-in-f106.1e100.net (74.125.141.106) <syn,ack>  19.046 ms

traceroute to www.google.com (74.125.141.106), 255 hops max, 60 byte packets

seq 2: tcp response from vl-in-f106.1e100.net (74.125.141.106) <syn,ack>  19.039 ms

traceroute to www.google.com (74.125.141.106), 255 hops max, 60 byte packets

seq 3: tcp response from vl-in-f106.1e100.net (74.125.141.106) <syn,ack>  18.880 ms

root@atl-net-mgt-01:/usr/bin# traceroute to www.google.com (74.125.141.106), 255 hops max, 60 byte packets

seq 4: tcp response from vl-in-f106.1e100.net (74.125.141.106) <syn,ack>  19.202 ms

```

so it is working without -C that pulls same info as fping. My question is, is there anyway to fix -C? or somehow run it without -C on Smokeping?

I downloaded tcpping from Richard. Here is what -C stands for:          echo "        -C   print in the same format as fping's -C option"

```

root@Server:/usr/bin# smokeping --config /etc/smokeping/config --debug

### assuming you are using an tcpping copy reporting in milliseconds

### Compiling alert detector pattern 'someloss'

### >0%,*12*,>0%,*12*,>0%

sub {

    my $d = shift;

    my $y = $d->{loss};

    for(1){

        my $imax2 = min(@$y - 3, 12);

        my $imax1 = min(@$y - 3, 12);

        my $minlength = 3;

        my $maxlength = 27;

        next if scalar @$y < $minlength ;

        my $i1;

        for($i1=0; $i1 < min($maxlength,$imax1); $i1++){

            my $i2;

            for($i2=0; $i2 < min($maxlength-$i1,$imax2); $i2++){

                next unless defined $y->[-3-$i1-$i2]

                                and $y->[-3-$i1-$i2] =~ /^\d/

                                and $y->[-3-$i1-$i2] > 0

                                     ;                last;

            }

            return 0 if $i2 >= min($maxlength-$i1-$i2,$imax2);

            next unless defined $y->[-2-$i1]

                            and $y->[-2-$i1] =~ /^\d/

                            and $y->[-2-$i1] > 0

                                 ;            last;

        }

        return 0 if $i1 >= min($maxlength-$i1,$imax1);

        next unless defined $y->[-1]

                        and $y->[-1] =~ /^\d/

                        and $y->[-1] > 0

                             ;        return 1;

    }

    return 0;

}

 

 

 

Smokeping version 2.006008 successfully launched.

Not entering multiprocess mode with '--debug'. Use '--debug-daemon' for that.

FPing: probing 28 targets with step 300 s and offset 23 s.

TCPPing: probing 4 targets with step 300 s and offset 23 s.

FPing: Executing /usr/bin/fping -C 20 -q -B1 -r1 -i10 vid.pubmatic.com bid-atl1.turn.com bid.pubmatic.com gapi.forensiq.com ads.admarvel.com useast-aws2.bidswitch.net gamutny.semanticbidder.com bid.nj.rhythmxchange.com 10.20.12.41 10.60.20.224 coxdigital.lb.p1e.sitescout.com use-tor.adsrvr.org 10.20.11.41 10.20.11.40 ip.casalemedia.com eastbids.simpli.fi exapi-us-east.rubiconproject.com rtb.ny.us.criteo.com permobads-useast1.pubmatic.com 50.116.194.22 search.spotxchange.com va1-dsr.lb.indexww.com 10.20.12.40 gamut.demand.go.sonobi.com rtbe.media6degrees.com cox-bid.dotomi.com coxdigital-useast.adnxs.com us-east.bidswitch.net

FPing: Got fping output: 'vid.pubmatic.com                 : 20.78 20.79 20.78 20.80 20.81 20.75 20.74 20.79 20.70 20.81 20.77 20.79 20.71 20.78 20.73 20.75 20.73 20.74 20.82 20.79'

FPing: Got fping output: 'bid-atl1.turn.com                : 2.25 2.31 2.27 2.32 2.26 2.29 2.29 2.27 2.23 2.29 2.25 2.29 2.25 2.27 2.29 2.39 2.27 2.35 2.31 2.39'

FPing: Got fping output: 'bid.pubmatic.com                 : 20.70 20.63 20.74 20.70 20.65 20.69 20.76 20.74 20.70 20.77 20.71 20.69 20.81 20.71 20.68 20.68 20.79 20.68 20.65 20.72'

FPing: Got fping output: 'gapi.forensiq.com                : 14.76 14.73 14.73 14.73 14.72 14.73 14.71 14.77 14.70 14.73 14.45 14.45 14.41 14.42 14.44 14.42 14.46 14.44 14.42 14.48'

FPing: Got fping output: 'ads.admarvel.com                 : - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -'

FPing: Got fping output: 'useast-aws2.bidswitch.net        : 19.22 19.20 19.20 19.19 19.20 19.20 19.20 19.20 19.19 19.20 19.19 19.19 19.19 19.19 19.19 19.19 19.20 19.19 19.25 19.20'

FPing: Got fping output: 'gamutny.semanticbidder.com       : 22.91 20.43 20.61 20.42 20.64 23.52 20.43 20.49 20.46 20.40 20.35 20.47 20.32 20.50 20.45 20.51 20.40 20.59 20.32 20.48'

FPing: Got fping output: 'bid.nj.rhythmxchange.com         : 19.80 19.80 19.75 19.73 19.73 19.71 19.76 19.78 19.71 19.80 19.77 19.79 19.76 19.71 19.73 19.73 19.77 19.73 19.78 19.77'

FPing: Got fping output: '10.20.12.41                      : - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -'

FPing: Got fping output: '10.60.20.224                     : 0.22 0.22 0.21 0.20 0.22 0.22 0.21 0.22 0.22 0.20 0.20 0.21 0.21 0.22 0.20 0.24 0.26 0.21 0.20 0.22'

FPing: Got fping output: 'coxdigital.lb.p1e.sitescout.com  : 14.64 14.53 14.53 14.69 14.61 14.54 14.53 14.70 14.60 58.34 14.50 14.54 14.61 14.51 14.53 14.53 14.55 14.54 14.60 14.52'

FPing: Got fping output: 'use-tor.adsrvr.org               : 44.99 44.98 45.06 44.94 45.01 44.94 44.96 44.95 44.95 45.06 45.05 44.98 45.06 44.93 44.96 44.98 44.95 44.97 45.04 45.05'

FPing: Got fping output: '10.20.11.41                      : 66.09 65.36 65.54 65.43 65.34 65.46 65.44 65.74 65.52 65.52 65.46 65.66 65.50 65.72 65.48 65.44 65.43 65.36 65.45 65.43'

FPing: Got fping output: '10.20.11.40                      : 68.31 65.35 65.43 65.36 65.38 65.41 65.48 65.34 65.57 65.48 65.40 65.44 65.43 65.57 65.48 65.49 65.35 65.41 65.45 65.40'

FPing: Got fping output: 'ip.casalemedia.com               : 2.40 2.38 2.39 2.41 2.39 2.38 2.39 2.39 2.38 2.41 2.38 2.38 2.40 2.39 2.42 2.27 2.40 2.38 2.39 2.38'

FPing: Got fping output: 'eastbids.simpli.fi               : 14.79 14.74 14.78 14.81 14.77 14.82 14.77 14.75 14.84 14.81 14.76 14.76 14.78 14.83 14.74 14.80 14.79 14.78 14.73 14.80'

FPing: Got fping output: 'exapi-us-east.rubiconproject.com : 13.73 13.74 13.75 13.77 13.70 13.72 13.74 13.70 13.69 13.71 13.69 13.70 13.71 13.69 13.69 13.68 13.70 13.70 13.71 13.73'

FPing: Got fping output: 'rtb.ny.us.criteo.com             : 19.69 19.87 19.88 19.80 19.65 19.78 19.70 19.70 19.79 20.09 19.67 19.67 20.04 19.97 19.87 19.97 19.74 19.62 19.65 19.83'

FPing: Got fping output: 'permobads-useast1.pubmatic.com   : 20.64 20.66 20.64 20.65 20.70 20.66 20.67 20.72 20.68 20.64 20.69 20.66 20.61 20.69 20.64 20.64 20.64 20.66 20.64 20.63'

FPing: Got fping output: '50.116.194.22                    : 2.26 2.32 2.23 2.27 2.31 2.34 2.22 2.31 2.26 2.25 2.30 2.31 2.27 2.23 2.26 2.35 2.25 2.27 2.23 2.26'

FPing: Got fping output: 'search.spotxchange.com           : 15.54 15.53 15.48 15.47 15.55 15.56 15.46 15.44 15.51 15.46 15.57 15.48 15.40 15.46 15.60 16.30 15.49 15.45 15.59 15.51'

FPing: Got fping output: 'va1-dsr.lb.indexww.com           : 14.88 14.84 14.80 14.83 14.87 14.90 14.84 14.85 14.84 14.83 14.87 14.86 14.82 14.84 14.86 14.85 14.84 14.84 14.87 14.85'

FPing: Got fping output: '10.20.12.40                      : - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -'

FPing: Got fping output: 'gamut.demand.go.sonobi.com       : - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -'

FPing: Got fping output: 'rtbe.media6degrees.com           : 19.16 19.16 19.12 19.09 19.15 19.18 19.11 19.13 19.11 19.12 19.18 19.17 19.11 19.11 19.14 19.13 19.17 19.18 19.14 19.14'

FPing: Got fping output: 'cox-bid.dotomi.com               : 15.62 15.64 15.64 15.68 15.63 15.60 15.71 15.69 15.76 15.60 15.64 15.63 15.57 15.70 15.59 15.63 15.62 15.58 15.63 15.55'

FPing: Got fping output: 'coxdigital-useast.adnxs.com      : 19.82 19.77 19.78 19.72 19.73 19.74 19.76 19.75 19.73 19.75 19.72 19.78 19.76 19.74 19.75 19.73 19.78 19.76 19.75 19.75'

FPing: Got fping output: 'us-east.bidswitch.net            : 19.17 19.20 19.22 19.18 19.20 19.22 19.19 19.21 19.20 19.22 19.19 19.19 19.19 19.19 19.19 19.19 19.18 19.19 19.19 19.20'

TCPPing: forks 5, timeout for each target 76

TCPPing: Executing /usr/bin/tcpping -C -x 5 www.google.com 80

TCPPing: Executing /usr/bin/tcpping -C -x 5 gamut.demand.go.sonobi.com 80

TCPPing: Executing /usr/bin/tcpping -C -x 5 bid-atl1.turn.com 80

TCPPing: Executing /usr/bin/tcpping -C -x 5 bid.pubmatic.com 80

TCPPing: Received: GLOB(0x2c6dcd8)

TCPPing: bid-atl1.turn.com: got

TCPPing: Received: GLOB(0x2ab8380)

TCPPing: gamut.demand.go.sonobi.com: got

TCPPing: Received: GLOB(0x2c1b9f8)

TCPPing: Received: GLOB(0x2ac93a8)

TCPPing: www.google.com: got

TCPPing: bid.pubmatic.com: got

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/SV2/SV2-DE-01.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:6.5430000000e-02:6.5340000000e-02:6.5350000000e-02:6.5350000000e-02:6.5360000000e-02:6.5380000000e-02:6.5400000000e-02:6.5400000000e-02:6.5410000000e-02:6.5410000000e-02:6.5430000000e-02:6.5430000000e-02:6.5440000000e-02:6.5450000000e-02:6.5480000000e-02:6.5480000000e-02:6.5480000000e-02:6.5490000000e-02:6.5570000000e-02:6.5570000000e-02:6.8310000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/SV2/SV2-BUN-02.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:20:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/SV2/SV2-BUN-01.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:20:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/SV2/SV2-DE-02.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:6.5460000000e-02:6.5340000000e-02:6.5360000000e-02:6.5360000000e-02:6.5430000000e-02:6.5430000000e-02:6.5430000000e-02:6.5440000000e-02:6.5440000000e-02:6.5450000000e-02:6.5460000000e-02:6.5460000000e-02:6.5480000000e-02:6.5500000000e-02:6.5520000000e-02:6.5520000000e-02:6.5540000000e-02:6.5660000000e-02:6.5720000000e-02:6.5740000000e-02:6.6090000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/Forensiq.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.4700000000e-02:1.4410000000e-02:1.4420000000e-02:1.4420000000e-02:1.4420000000e-02:1.4440000000e-02:1.4440000000e-02:1.4450000000e-02:1.4450000000e-02:1.4460000000e-02:1.4480000000e-02:1.4700000000e-02:1.4710000000e-02:1.4720000000e-02:1.4730000000e-02:1.4730000000e-02:1.4730000000e-02:1.4730000000e-02:1.4730000000e-02:1.4760000000e-02:1.4770000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/Sonobi.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:20:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/SpotX.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.5510000000e-02:1.5400000000e-02:1.5440000000e-02:1.5450000000e-02:1.5460000000e-02:1.5460000000e-02:1.5460000000e-02:1.5470000000e-02:1.5480000000e-02:1.5480000000e-02:1.5490000000e-02:1.5510000000e-02:1.5510000000e-02:1.5530000000e-02:1.5540000000e-02:1.5550000000e-02:1.5560000000e-02:1.5570000000e-02:1.5590000000e-02:1.5600000000e-02:1.6300000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/Criteo.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.9790000000e-02:1.9620000000e-02:1.9650000000e-02:1.9650000000e-02:1.9670000000e-02:1.9670000000e-02:1.9690000000e-02:1.9700000000e-02:1.9700000000e-02:1.9740000000e-02:1.9780000000e-02:1.9790000000e-02:1.9800000000e-02:1.9830000000e-02:1.9870000000e-02:1.9870000000e-02:1.9880000000e-02:1.9970000000e-02:1.9970000000e-02:2.0040000000e-02:2.0090000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/MobileOmax.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:20:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U:U)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/Turn.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:2.2900000000e-03:2.2300000000e-03:2.2500000000e-03:2.2500000000e-03:2.2500000000e-03:2.2600000000e-03:2.2700000000e-03:2.2700000000e-03:2.2700000000e-03:2.2700000000e-03:2.2900000000e-03:2.2900000000e-03:2.2900000000e-03:2.2900000000e-03:2.2900000000e-03:2.3100000000e-03:2.3100000000e-03:2.3200000000e-03:2.3500000000e-03:2.3900000000e-03:2.3900000000e-03)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/VideoCasale.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:2.3900000000e-03:2.2700000000e-03:2.3800000000e-03:2.3800000000e-03:2.3800000000e-03:2.3800000000e-03:2.3800000000e-03:2.3800000000e-03:2.3800000000e-03:2.3900000000e-03:2.3900000000e-03:2.3900000000e-03:2.3900000000e-03:2.3900000000e-03:2.3900000000e-03:2.4000000000e-03:2.4000000000e-03:2.4000000000e-03:2.4100000000e-03:2.4100000000e-03:2.4200000000e-03)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/TradeDesk.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:4.4980000000e-02:4.4930000000e-02:4.4940000000e-02:4.4940000000e-02:4.4950000000e-02:4.4950000000e-02:4.4950000000e-02:4.4960000000e-02:4.4960000000e-02:4.4970000000e-02:4.4980000000e-02:4.4980000000e-02:4.4980000000e-02:4.4990000000e-02:4.5010000000e-02:4.5040000000e-02:4.5050000000e-02:4.5050000000e-02:4.5060000000e-02:4.5060000000e-02:4.5060000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/Simplifi.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.4780000000e-02:1.4730000000e-02:1.4740000000e-02:1.4740000000e-02:1.4750000000e-02:1.4760000000e-02:1.4760000000e-02:1.4770000000e-02:1.4770000000e-02:1.4780000000e-02:1.4780000000e-02:1.4780000000e-02:1.4790000000e-02:1.4790000000e-02:1.4800000000e-02:1.4800000000e-02:1.4810000000e-02:1.4810000000e-02:1.4820000000e-02:1.4830000000e-02:1.4840000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/Bidswitch.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.9190000000e-02:1.9170000000e-02:1.9180000000e-02:1.9180000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9210000000e-02:1.9220000000e-02:1.9220000000e-02:1.9220000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/MobileBidswitch.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.9200000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9190000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9200000000e-02:1.9220000000e-02:1.9250000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/Conversant.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.5630000000e-02:1.5550000000e-02:1.5570000000e-02:1.5580000000e-02:1.5590000000e-02:1.5600000000e-02:1.5600000000e-02:1.5620000000e-02:1.5620000000e-02:1.5630000000e-02:1.5630000000e-02:1.5630000000e-02:1.5630000000e-02:1.5640000000e-02:1.5640000000e-02:1.5640000000e-02:1.5680000000e-02:1.5690000000e-02:1.5700000000e-02:1.5710000000e-02:1.5760000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/RhytmXchange.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.9760000000e-02:1.9710000000e-02:1.9710000000e-02:1.9710000000e-02:1.9730000000e-02:1.9730000000e-02:1.9730000000e-02:1.9730000000e-02:1.9730000000e-02:1.9750000000e-02:1.9760000000e-02:1.9760000000e-02:1.9770000000e-02:1.9770000000e-02:1.9770000000e-02:1.9780000000e-02:1.9780000000e-02:1.9790000000e-02:1.9800000000e-02:1.9800000000e-02:1.9800000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/Dstillery.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.9140000000e-02:1.9090000000e-02:1.9110000000e-02:1.9110000000e-02:1.9110000000e-02:1.9110000000e-02:1.9120000000e-02:1.9120000000e-02:1.9130000000e-02:1.9130000000e-02:1.9140000000e-02:1.9140000000e-02:1.9140000000e-02:1.9150000000e-02:1.9160000000e-02:1.9160000000e-02:1.9170000000e-02:1.9170000000e-02:1.9180000000e-02:1.9180000000e-02:1.9180000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/SiteScout.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.4540000000e-02:1.4500000000e-02:1.4510000000e-02:1.4520000000e-02:1.4530000000e-02:1.4530000000e-02:1.4530000000e-02:1.4530000000e-02:1.4530000000e-02:1.4540000000e-02:1.4540000000e-02:1.4540000000e-02:1.4550000000e-02:1.4600000000e-02:1.4600000000e-02:1.4610000000e-02:1.4610000000e-02:1.4640000000e-02:1.4690000000e-02:1.4700000000e-02:5.8340000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/AppNexus.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.9750000000e-02:1.9720000000e-02:1.9720000000e-02:1.9730000000e-02:1.9730000000e-02:1.9730000000e-02:1.9740000000e-02:1.9740000000e-02:1.9750000000e-02:1.9750000000e-02:1.9750000000e-02:1.9750000000e-02:1.9750000000e-02:1.9760000000e-02:1.9760000000e-02:1.9760000000e-02:1.9770000000e-02:1.9780000000e-02:1.9780000000e-02:1.9780000000e-02:1.9820000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/VideoPubmatic.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:2.0780000000e-02:2.0700000000e-02:2.0710000000e-02:2.0730000000e-02:2.0730000000e-02:2.0740000000e-02:2.0740000000e-02:2.0750000000e-02:2.0750000000e-02:2.0770000000e-02:2.0780000000e-02:2.0780000000e-02:2.0780000000e-02:2.0790000000e-02:2.0790000000e-02:2.0790000000e-02:2.0790000000e-02:2.0800000000e-02:2.0810000000e-02:2.0810000000e-02:2.0820000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/ConvertMedia.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:2.0470000000e-02:2.0320000000e-02:2.0320000000e-02:2.0350000000e-02:2.0400000000e-02:2.0400000000e-02:2.0420000000e-02:2.0430000000e-02:2.0430000000e-02:2.0450000000e-02:2.0460000000e-02:2.0470000000e-02:2.0480000000e-02:2.0490000000e-02:2.0500000000e-02:2.0510000000e-02:2.0590000000e-02:2.0610000000e-02:2.0640000000e-02:2.2910000000e-02:2.3520000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/Pubmatic.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:2.0700000000e-02:2.0630000000e-02:2.0650000000e-02:2.0650000000e-02:2.0680000000e-02:2.0680000000e-02:2.0680000000e-02:2.0690000000e-02:2.0690000000e-02:2.0700000000e-02:2.0700000000e-02:2.0700000000e-02:2.0710000000e-02:2.0710000000e-02:2.0720000000e-02:2.0740000000e-02:2.0740000000e-02:2.0760000000e-02:2.0770000000e-02:2.0790000000e-02:2.0810000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/Rubicon.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.3710000000e-02:1.3680000000e-02:1.3690000000e-02:1.3690000000e-02:1.3690000000e-02:1.3690000000e-02:1.3700000000e-02:1.3700000000e-02:1.3700000000e-02:1.3700000000e-02:1.3700000000e-02:1.3710000000e-02:1.3710000000e-02:1.3710000000e-02:1.3720000000e-02:1.3730000000e-02:1.3730000000e-02:1.3740000000e-02:1.3740000000e-02:1.3750000000e-02:1.3770000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/Casale.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:1.4850000000e-02:1.4800000000e-02:1.4820000000e-02:1.4830000000e-02:1.4830000000e-02:1.4840000000e-02:1.4840000000e-02:1.4840000000e-02:1.4840000000e-02:1.4840000000e-02:1.4840000000e-02:1.4850000000e-02:1.4850000000e-02:1.4850000000e-02:1.4860000000e-02:1.4860000000e-02:1.4870000000e-02:1.4870000000e-02:1.4870000000e-02:1.4880000000e-02:1.4900000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/Turn-Test.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:2.2700000000e-03:2.2200000000e-03:2.2300000000e-03:2.2300000000e-03:2.2300000000e-03:2.2500000000e-03:2.2500000000e-03:2.2600000000e-03:2.2600000000e-03:2.2600000000e-03:2.2600000000e-03:2.2700000000e-03:2.2700000000e-03:2.2700000000e-03:2.3000000000e-03:2.3100000000e-03:2.3100000000e-03:2.3100000000e-03:2.3200000000e-03:2.3400000000e-03:2.3500000000e-03)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/HTTP/MobilePubmatic.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:2.0660000000e-02:2.0610000000e-02:2.0630000000e-02:2.0640000000e-02:2.0640000000e-02:2.0640000000e-02:2.0640000000e-02:2.0640000000e-02:2.0640000000e-02:2.0640000000e-02:2.0650000000e-02:2.0660000000e-02:2.0660000000e-02:2.0660000000e-02:2.0660000000e-02:2.0670000000e-02:2.0680000000e-02:2.0690000000e-02:2.0690000000e-02:2.0700000000e-02:2.0720000000e-02)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/ATLANTA/ATL-ST-03.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5:ping6:ping7:ping8:ping9:ping10:ping11:ping12:ping13:ping14:ping15:ping16:ping17:ping18:ping19:ping20 1488405521:U:0:2.2000000000e-04:2.0000000000e-04:2.0000000000e-04:2.0000000000e-04:2.0000000000e-04:2.0000000000e-04:2.1000000000e-04:2.1000000000e-04:2.1000000000e-04:2.1000000000e-04:2.1000000000e-04:2.2000000000e-04:2.2000000000e-04:2.2000000000e-04:2.2000000000e-04:2.2000000000e-04:2.2000000000e-04:2.2000000000e-04:2.2000000000e-04:2.4000000000e-04:2.6000000000e-04)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/TCPPING/TestPubmatic.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5 1488405521:U:5:U:U:U:U:U:U)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/TCPPING/Google.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5 1488405521:U:5:U:U:U:U:U:U)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/TCPPING/SonobiTest.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5 1488405521:U:5:U:U:U:U:U:U)

Calling RRDs::update(/var/lib/smokeping/TCPPING/TestTurn.rrd --template uptime:loss:median:ping1:ping2:ping3:ping4:ping5 1488405521:U:5:U:U:U:U:U:U)

```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

